# The Ultimate Ubuntu Customization Guide!



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

*The Ultimate Ubuntu  Customization Guide*​

Open Source has always been 1 step ahead of Windows/OSX as its Open for all and its free  when Gaming is not taken into consideration.  There are many OS in Open Source World but choosing the right one is tough , the main dominator's of Open Source OS department are Open Suse, Ubuntu and Fedora .. 

Among these three the former two are the most stable in the Open Source world. Open Suse is mainly considered for high end Tux user, while Ubuntu is for any one even for one whose hasn't use Linux. 

While other OS in Linux world are also there some newly emerged stars in this arena are Mandriva this is mainly for newbie. while some other are  Slax, Dynebolic. Today all Os companies are at their peak M$ launched Vista , Apple launched Leapord while there are newer version of Linux .This guide I bring up for those who are newbie in Ubuntu customization and are new to Open Source
world .. Since two new OS i.e Vista and Leapord have been released. Both these Os are full of eye candy. So this guide wll be focusing on customizing the Ubuntu to much similar looking Vista and OSX Leapord.

I have tried to kept the guide as simple as I can so that even a newbie can 
understand how to make changes.

* Points to Ponder*​
This guide is made to customize_ Ubuntu Feisty Fawn aka Ubuntu 7.04_ . If you did not know where to get it then look here _*Go: Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Free *_. Here you will find all the essential information how to get Ubuntu OS. If you face any problem while installing the Os then refer Montylee guide _*here Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Installation guide .*_
_
“The themes icon set , wallpaper ,desklets used while 
customization the Operating System are ® to thier
 respective owner. Copying and use of those 
application are free and can be  distributed without 
the owner permission.”_​
Apart from the theme icon set posted you can get your own choice icon set , theme and wallpaper from  _*Gnome *Look *_. So you can install themes, screensaver, icons and all from the above link.


*
Customization To OSX
*​
So finally lets begin the customization of Ubuntu. 1'st customization will be dedicated to change the way and looks of your Ubuntu to Mac OSX. So here is the default Ubuntu desktop. What you notice is 2 taskbars one for navigation for the menu and other for navigating active windows using trash can and other option. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/2218_1irmh/Default.png​
While OSX sports only 1 task bar and a dock.. I'll let you know how to configure and install both the objects . So lets start doing customization.

_Follow the steps below to configure the panels/task bars as same as OSX.._


 The first thing is to make only 1 panel available. To make our task bar like OSX we need to delete the lower panel.To delete the lower panel _Right Click_ the lower panel and select *delete panel* option.

 Now the lower panel get deleted. *Notice:*That the deleted panael contain Trash Can & the Show desktop button. Since we all delete files so _trash can_ is important, while _Show Desktop _is not.

 So now configure panel with lost icons and few customization. Delete the
Menu Bar on the Upper Left side of the Panel. To delete this simply right
click the menu bar and select remove from panel.Now remove 3 icons  near menu bar like Fire fox and help. Simple right click icons and selec remove from panel.

 Since you have deleted all source to reach menu now its difficult to            reach menu. So to make it simple, right on the empty space on the upper left corner from where you deleted Menu bar and select *“Add to Panel”* and you will see some icons there scroll down to the utility section. In the Utility section click on *“Main Menu”* do not choose menu bar choose only Main menu then click add to panel.Now like OSX/Windows start button you have also created the start button.

 Now create a separator to do this just click near to the Main Menu/Start button and select Add to  panel again scroll down to Utility Section and select Separator and click on Add.Now you have separator btw menu and application.

You can also add *“Quick Launch”* to the upper task bar . To  do this right click near the separator of main menu and click on Add to Panel option. In add to panel windows there are 2 Tabs one is for Custom Application Launcher and  other is _Application launcher_. Select *Application launcher.* Then there will be main menu type drop down list. Select the application that you  want to add in your Quick Launch through Drop down list.Now you have successfully created quick launch .

Now one thing is left that is _Trash Can/Recycle bin_. to create the icon for Trash Can right click on the upper left empty near the network icon and select Add to panel Option. Now under *“Desktop & Windows”*  option choose Trash can and *Click on add*.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/2216_4cclp/After%20adding%20Menu%2Capp%2Cand%20seprator.png​
_Now the customization of panels if being done the next step is to install theme, icon set and cursor._

For OSX I have short listed 1 theme for Visual Style,Icons and Cursor. Since there are different theme from which you can try it out but for the guide I am recommending the same.

*Here are download link of theme , icon set and cursor. *



_*[*]Themes: OSX Leapord
[*]Icon Set: OSX Mod 
[*]Cursor: Shere Khan X*_

*Installation:* *Installing themes and icon are pretty similar. To install theme and icon follow the follow the following property.. It is advisable that you follow the customization of Panels before than installing the theme 

_To install the themes and icons first download them from the given location._


After you download them you wil notice they are zipped packs a special 
extension *.tar.bz* file  .

The next step do not unzip the file leave them as it is. Now click on the *Start Button/Main Menu*. Now points towards *System*.Then towards *Preferences*. Then select theme option. 

Now after you'll open theme a new window will appear having few options and some themes pre-*installed. 

*www.imgx.org/files/2221_uirhz/Themes.png​

Click on Install Theme button. Then browse the file where have you kept and then select it. Note: Keeping the files on desktop wil help a newbie. 

Now after you select the theme it will get installed automatically. Now you will be asked to “Keep Current theme” or “Apply New Theme” select apply new theme. The  installed theme will be temporarily be saved as a “Custom Theme”.

Now after you get your theme installed time for installing the Icons. Installing Icons is damn  easy in the same theme window you will notice a button        tagged “Customize” click it.

Now a new screen will open which will contain 4 tags. Points towards icon and select it. Click on Install Icon button and browse the icon where you saved it. Select it and will get installed automatically.

*www.imgx.org/files/2219_dhguj/Icons.png​
Now after you installed the Icon Set close the Customize Window.Now Click on Save button and save your theme by giving it an appropriate name. Bingo you just installed a theme and icon.

*Cursor :* *There are 2 ways to install a cursor.One is just as same as installing Icon and other.


*1st Installation Process :* *To install an icon follow these steps .. The Icon Set also comes in* .tar.bz* file format. If a icon did not come in .tar.bz format and come in .zip format then try looking under the zipped might the author put the .tar.gz inside the zipped pack .

Click on My Menu/Start Button, point towards System, then towards Preferences, then select Themes.
A new windows will appear . Click on Customization . Point towards Icon click on Install ..Browse through the file select it and click ok.
After installing the Cursor it will ask you to “Keep Current theme” or “Apply New Theme” then select Keep Current theme. Now exit the Themes windows.
Next step is to set your installed cursor.. to do this . Click on My Menu/Start Button, point towards System, then towards Preferences, then Click on Mouse options.
A new  windows will open.. Click on Pointer Tab scroll down to see your installed Cursor .. Select it by clicking it.

*www.imgx.org/files/2217_q3vv2/Cursor.png​

*2nd Installation Process:* * The second installation is darn easy. 1'st download the .tar.gz  file . The Uncompress it. You'll find a folder named after the Icon . Like  if you download abc.tar.gz then the Unzipped folder will be abc. 
 

After you uncompress the folder. Copy or Cut the folder. Hope you  all know how to do that :bleh:.
 Then click on My Menu/Start Button, and point towards Places. Open My Computer or any drive you want. 
Then in the address bar of the Opened windows type _*/home/<user name>/.icons*_ this will open a new windows where all Icon cursor and theme get saved. 
Paste the copied or cutted unzipped folder here. _Exit the windows._

*  Next step is to set your installed cursor.. to do this .  *


Click on My Menu/Start Button, point towards *System*, then towards *Preferences*, then Click on Mouse options.
A new  windows will open.. Click on Pointer Tab scroll down to see your installed Cursor  .. Select it by clicking it.

Now you get a fulfilled _OSX Leapord_ desktop. Decorate your desktop with OSX theme matching Wallpaper.You are done with _OSX Customization. _
*



			WoW is at next page what you waiting read the next part too .
		
Click to expand...

* 


* Customization To Vista*​
2nd  customization will be dedicated to change the way and looks of your Ubuntu to M$ Vista. As we all know Vista sports only 1 task bar. Which is on tha lower part of desktop rather than upper when compared to OSX upper taskbar
.
_Follow the steps below to configure the panels/taskbars as same as Vista._


The first thing is to make only 1 panel available. To make our task bar like Vista we need to  delete the upper panel.To delete the upper panel Right Click the upper panel and select _delete panel_ option.
 Now the upper panel get deleted. Notice:That the deleted panel contain _Menu Bar, Clock,  Sound Control, Workspace switcher, network connection and Notification area_. All these icons are very important so we need to put them all back in the lower panel.
So now configure panel with lost icons and few customization. Delete the            _Show Desktop_ on the lower Left side of the Panel. To delete this simply right click the _Show Desktop_ and select remove from panel.
Since you have deleted all source to reach menu now its difficult to reach menu. So to make it simple, right on the empty space on the lower left corner from where you deleted _Show Desktop _and select *“Add to Panel”* and you will see some icons there scroll down to the utility section. In the Utility section click on _“Main Menu”_do not choose _menu bar_ choose only *Main menu* then click add to panel.Now like* OSX/Windows *start button you have also created the start button.
Now create a separator to do this just click near to the Main Menu/Start           button and select Add to panel again scroll down to Utility Section and select Separator and click on Add.Now you have separator btw menu and application.
You can also add _“Quick Launch”_ to the upper taskbar . To  do this right click near the separator of main menu and click on Add to Panel option.   In add to panel windows there are 2 Tabs one is for Custom Application Launcher and             other is Application launcher. Select Application launcher. Then there will be main menu type drop down list. Select the application that you want to add in your Quick Launch through Drop down list.Now you have successfully created            quick launch .
Now we have to add three new things. i.e Clock_[ Not necessary if you plan to use Widget Clock]_, Volume Control and Notification area. 
Now to add these three things right click near the workspace switcher which looks like 2 small rectangle. Then open Add To Panel.. 1st  from Accessories select Clock. 2nd  from system and hardware select Volume Control. 3rd from Utilities select Notification Area. Now you are done with customization of Vista Taskbar.

For* Vista * I have short-listed 1 theme for Visual Style,Icons and Cursor. Since there are different theme from which you can try it out but for the guide I am recommending the same.

*Here are download link of theme , icon set and cursor. *
_*
Themes: Aero*Linsta
Icon Set: Nuove XT 1.6  
Cursor: Aero Icon Set
*_ 
*Installation: *The installation process is same so I think its useless to repeat again and again 



*Of Docks and Desks*​
A computer without any eye candy is just like a Tea without Sugar. The docks 
& desklets present in Windows and OSX are memory hog while docks & 
desklets in Linux are not memory hog. Even a system with 256 MB ram can 
run them easily without any hang and hassle. Thats why Linux customization is 
way better even if you do not have power monters. So lets start to learn how to 
install Dock and Desks.

*Installation of Desklets/Widgets :** Today with increasing awareness for_ Open Source _resources for _Open Source_ are also increasing .. There are lots of option for Desklets manager like gDesklets, aDesklets and all .. while most used and pretty stable version is gDesklets. 
So I'll let you know how to install gDesklets.

*To Install gDesklets follow these steps.*

Click on _Main Menu/Start Button_. Now points towards *Accessories* and click on *Terminal*. The *Terminal *is the Code Panel from where you can access any part of  OS through it you can install,un-install any program.

_Type this in Terminal:__*“sudo apt*get install gdesklets”*_ without quotes. You will be prompt for password enter it . The password won't be visible even it would be seen through symbols like *** . But the pass code get 
entered  so didn't get haphazard.  After few step you will be asked that the application will consume an amount of disk space do you want to continue press y and hit enter after all the installation done. type *exit* and hit enter. 

Now you can Access your *Gdesklets* from *Main Menu*> Accessories *>gDesklets.*

Since the _gDesklets_ will not get added to your *Startup *Items automatically so you have to add it . To do this . Click on _Main Menu/Start Button._ Point towards *System* and then towards *Preferences*. and then click on *Sessions*. 
Then under _Startup Program Tag _click on New . In _Name bar_  enter *gDesklets *and in _Command Bar _enter *gdesklets start*. 

“Phew thats all for tiny looking gadgets that aquify your desktop.”​
Now what you waiting for add some desklets from gDesklets . Open it from Accessories and to add a desklets double click from the given option.

* Note:* You can configure/move and adjust the desklets by right clicking them .
_
Few Sites from where you can install additional desklets for gDesklets. _


Unofficial gDesklets :* Zen Computes*
Official gDesklets : _*gDesklets Home Page*_

*Screenlets:-* _Screenlets_ are small owner-drawn applications just like *desklets*, _screenlets_ add eye candy to the desktop they are written in *Python.* language .The screenlet are more advanced and better quality version of screenlets. Install it and have fun 

_To install screenlets follow these steps :-_

1'st we need to add Repositories to the file system so that while installing we get authentication from file checker. 

*To add Repo. follow these steps.:-*

Click on *Main Menu*, then point towards _System_ then towards _Administration_ the open *Synaptic Manager *by left Clicking it. Since it comes under _Administration _so you need to enter the passwords. 
After Synp Manager get open, look at the tool bar it is having and click on *Settings* a drop down list will appear . Select* Repositories* from the list. A new windows will appear ..  Click on the *Third Party Software tab* . Under this click on *add* and_ copy the following commands in the bar._


```
deb *hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu feisty screenlets
```

Add it and close Repositories screen.

Now to confirm you had done it correctly  look again in *Synaptic Manger tool bar* and click on “*Edit*”. a drop down list will appear and click on “ *Reload Package Information*” . Now after the process ends. Click on *Search* option and type _Screenlets_ and hit enter . This step is to confirm the addition of _Screenlets repo._

*Now Installation begins*. To Install Screenlets click on_ Main Menu_ then point towards _Accessories_ and open *Terminal* ... In terminal type these commands.


```
wget *hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/F854AFD7.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
```

and hit enter .. After the process gets done. type this


```
sudo apt-get install screenlets
```

 and hit enter .. The screenlets will get downloaded and will be installed in the system ... 

Now to access it Click on _Main Menu_ point towards _Accessories_ and Open Screenlets. Now to add a screen lets click on it and add it.Now your are done with screenlets installation and usage 


*Note: *You must use Berly to get the full effect of Screenlets else you will get Black corners in screenlets.

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/594/Screenlets.png​_*
To get more info and screenlets : *_- Screenlets


*Installing Docks.:* Docks are very good replacement for taskbar depends if you can master them without Task bar .Docks are good source of eye candy which hogs memory I n case of other Paid OS. While not so in Linux as already told.. *[ Err. I am embarrasing Windows users ]* 
But still we Tuxer did not receive any Stable version of any of the docks presents today for Linux. But _AWN [Avant Windows Manager] & Kiba Dock_ 
promises to provide a stable version very soon. There fore leaving this part for now.

*Note: *Docks will not work good until and unless Berly or Compiz ios installed in the Os.

*Terminal Hack :* * As you all will be seeing that my Terminal is transparent though its not.Its just take the wallpaper part it cover while if any application over ride or come under it it will not show it. 
Though for Optimum transparency you need to Install Berly/Compiz. But the hack can be used though. To make transparent *without* Berly follow the steps:
Open Terminal in the toolbar its having click on Edit tab. Then select Current Profile, a new window will open click on  Effects tab. Under effects tab you will notice background option. Select Transparency and adjust the amount of transparent desktop you need. 

_For Berly/ Compiz related querie see this :A thread for Berly/Compiz discussion:* _
Beryl/Compiz plugins discussion thread.

*Log In Screens :**  Log in screen is a screen where we enter the User Name and Password to enter the OS. While Windows also offer no password option but in Ubuntu and other Linux distross a User Account 
cannot be created without putting password. So let see how to change the change the Log in Screen.

To do this 1'st install the GDM theme i.e the Log in Screen . To download the link. *Gnome*Look: GDM themes *

Now as you have downloaded the GDM themes its time to install it .. To install it Click on _Main Menu/Start Button_. Then point towards system then towards Administration then to Log In windows sice it is under Administration Section you will be prompted to enter the password 1'st before opening the program. 
Then click on Local Tab click on Add , browse through the GDM theme and 
add it then after you added it click it to set it to the current Log in windows 

WoW we are done now ! *Note* the _widget, docks, Terminal hack , Log In windows _can be used with any theme i.e OSX or Vista 


*In the End!*​
Summing it up all your Desktop should look like this atleast .. This is my current 
Mac OSX looks .. Hope I had made it simple. Thanks for reading. 
*Note: *For proper customization you need to read each and every word of the Guide .



> This guide and PDF are  © to Dark Star and  illegal reproduction is prohibited. Though distribution for help is allowed .



Here is my desktop . After configuring yours post it here 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/2385_9vefx/Screenshot.png​
That's all for now. Hope you all will like the hard work.
Keep the reply and suggestions coming. Any queries ask.

Ever your Sincere
Dark Star


----------



## mediator (Jun 22, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## vignesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

Why is all the '*-*' appearing as '***' ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ DOnno.. Btw how is the guide


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

Its good. I saw it at TechEnclave, the Tutorial section here at Digit, and now again, here.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

Hehe  Lolz


----------



## n2casey (Jun 22, 2007)

Good work friend, thx a lot for tute.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

My pleasure any help asK


----------



## Akshay (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks gr8..... But d long process seems to b tedious... Shud hav been d windows way... Setup.exe n start using...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ Then everything will be spoon feed then where's the hard work and brain ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Looks gr8..... But d long process seems to b tedious... Shud hav been d windows way... Setup.exe n start using...


Hmm, am ready to try making one for both OSX and Vista looks, but my only query to you is, you want it to be an offline installer or an online one? Offline will increase the size of the package and Online will be much more easier for me to write.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 22, 2007)

*Hey thnx Qwerty*!!! I want an *offline installer* coz I m on a dial up. It wil take ages for me to download... 

With offline, I can atleast download it in a cyber cafe n install it later


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

Huh? Well, its at least more modifiable than the Windows themes which needs a plethora of other tools. Some people just don't like information and freedom. All they care about is 1-2-3-Go and it doesn't matter to them if it fails, they always got a greedy 'Computer Mechanic' waiting for them.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ Gr8'ly said  btw Akshay we are not talking abt OS creation dude.. Can u craete by ur own efforts.? No .. Os needs several programmers. .So do not points towards . . Well 1 words for Windows and USer "Lazy" and "Afraid"


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 22, 2007)

@Akshay
Don't start it all over again.. Open Source section is not here to prove why OSS is better.. or whateva.. if you really wanna fight or anything go to Fight Club or elsewhere

As far as the Tutorial is concerned I must say GOOD WORK 



			
				Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Os needs several programmers


You can make your own distro dear, Check : *www.linuxfromscratch.org/


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 22, 2007)

I want the wallpaper.. widescreen version..


----------



## Akshay (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh well well! Mr. Khaitan u seem 2 b 2 judgemental. I m nt here to fite.. D only thng was d guide is a little complicated n I find windows easier n was lukg 4 smthng like dat though I wud prefer Ubuntu 2 XP (nw dat I got a few thngs wrkg in it)

Now evry1 who comes here doesnt come frm a IT bakgrnd n hav d time n knowledge to try out diff. things (which evry comp. enthusiast wud luv 2 do incl. me). So whtevr time dey get n knowledge dey hav, dey want max out of it... 

@sashwat

I m not a pro windows n linux basher n btw "lazy" n "afraid" r TWO wrds...


----------



## faraaz (Jun 22, 2007)

The more involved you are with customization, the more control you have over your system. You don't LIKE to be involved? Then I guess you should stick to out of the box solutions.

BTW, IMO the tutorial was alright...a bit simplistic, but when it comes to Linux that's a good thing! 8)

I've got a customized Sabayon desktop and its just my blank wallpaper with NOTHING on it...everything is on autohide and I LOVE it that way...I can add like 10 panels if I want to with each having a custom set of applications and icons and its so convenient, its freaky!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 22, 2007)

this thread is alread running in the tutorial section plz aks the modd. to close 

one thread


----------



## praka123 (Jun 23, 2007)

let it run in tut section too..let window$ user's too see the customizability of GNU/Linux


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 23, 2007)

nice..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

this is for some adventerous guys! this is the procedure to install kiba dock. its a very beautiful piece of software. be forewarned that its not a stable release. and it may or may not work for you!

do this in the terminal:


```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

add the following lines to the end of the file:

```
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
deb-src *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
```

save and exit.

run from terminal window:


```
wget *download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install kiba-dock kiba-dock-dev kiba-plugins
```

configure and launch kiba dock from the applications menu.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks.. Btw I think it did not get insatlled /// No icon appearing in Accessories nor in Alt+F2


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

try manually running kiba-dock


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> try manually running kiba-dock


Frm where re


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

terminal of corz!

also these two guides i'd suggest everyone to read to make it look like mac.

1) first version: *www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php
2) second version: *www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php

ps: did it give any error msg when u executed the apt-get install kiba* ???


----------



## hahahari (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

ps: did it give any error msg when u executed the apt-get install kiba* ???

Naa I did not get any error .. btw which command to run from terminal


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

this is the command to run kiba dock (type it in terminal)


```
kiba-dock
```


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ Errr.. earlier it was not fully installed  Installed it using Synaptic Manager 
WHy I am getting this type of screen  And how to add icons in the dock 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/722/Screenshot.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 2, 2007)

for adding icons just drag them into the dock


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ And what abt black that appearing there .. It did not appear in other desktop using kiba


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 2, 2007)

try to change the settings...like dock radius,size curvature.
the black bar seems really weird.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah, jus add launchers to it and thats the default dock. so you've finally got it working?!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 2, 2007)

^^ Ya workin perfectly but its appearing black in its background why.. While in other desk it ain't appearing black..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 2, 2007)

Might be compiz or beryl making that fault .. Not sure.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2007)

dunno.. works flawlessly here.. i use kiba-dock, compiz on an ati radeon igo 345m wid open source radeon driver, aiglx. check the screenshot:
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/2830/screenshotbc7.th.png

jus fiddle wid kiba-dock and compiz/beryl/metacity settings....


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ Maybe I am not using Berly thats why


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2007)

not beryl.. i'm using compiz.. but it shudn't matter. dun worry, kiba dock's still in development. we can't expect it to work everywhere. why don't u try AWN?
*code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ i already installed it . SAme problem


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 3, 2007)

kiba dock gives the transparency only if u have beryl or compiz installed.
i just tested what happens to kiba dock if i disable beryl...
the icon's background becomes black in colour..
so u may have to install beryl or compiz for that


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2007)

isnt it that u may remove beryl/old compiz completely before trying compiz-fusion


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 25, 2007)

ok i'm reviving this thread again. guess people haf problems wid kiba dock. you may try installing avant window navigator. here are the instructions:

*** this is for ubuntu 7.04 ***

open terminal and execute these.

to edit your apt sources: 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

add these lines to the bottom:

```
## Avant Window Navigator
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ feisty avant-window-navigator
deb-src *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ feisty avant-window-navigator
```

type this in a terminal:

```
wget *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

now to install AWN:

note: awm is still not completely stable. it may or may not work for you.

for AWN SVN type:

```
sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-svn
```

affinity requires tracker to work properly. type:

```
sudo apt-get install tracker
```

install affinity (stable) now:

```
sudo apt-get install affinity
```

OR

for affinity SVN type:

```
sudo apt-get install affinity-svn
```

thats it! launch AWM from applications>accessories


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 10, 2007)

ok here i am again wid some AWN customisation to make it look like leopard's dock.

1) change the background
press alt+f2 to bring up the run dialog and type "gconf-editor" press enter. now navigate to app>avant windows navigator>bar. on the RHS, change the bar angle to 45 and icon offset to 18. the bar height adjusts the size of the dock. i use 35. then enable the render pattern. experiment wid these values till u get something wid which you are satisfied. 

2) to change the recycle bin icon
goto ~/.themes/<theme name>/<icon size or scalable>/places. now make 2 symbolic links of empty and full trash icons wid the names: "gnome-stock-trash.png" (which has the empty trash icon) and "gnome-stock-trash-full.png" (which has the trash full icon)

restart awn to apply these changes. awn will now look something like this:
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/8053/awnhq5.png


*****************************************************************

this is for ppl who want an extremely lightweight dock (but they don't haf an exhaustive feature set). there are 2 lightweight docs. i'm attaching the .deb here.

1) simdock (the dock in samlinux)

*rapidshare.com/files/48061132/simdock_1.2_i386.deb.html

(you may hafta install 2 more packages from the repos to solve dependencies.)

here is how it looks: *img521.imageshack.us/img521/9305/simdockeq5.png

2) wbar

*rapidshare.com/files/48061165/wbar_1.2-1_i386.deb.html

(the full customisation/control can be obtained by editing the /usr/share/wbar/dot.wbar file, this is not very much customisable rite now)

here is how it looks: *img217.imageshack.us/img217/9794/wbarvo0.png


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 10, 2007)

thx for such a good tute


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks ird for awesome addition


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 10, 2007)

thx. for nice tut yaar. but i have a specific requiement i use 7.04 ubuntu and i want a dock as a side bar

as the topa and bottom panels i dont want to disturb but want my app. shortcuts as a sidebar. so pls tell how i can customise awn or kiba-dock as a side bar?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 10, 2007)

why dont ya try gimmie(new panel type)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

@tgpraveen

well, i'm afraid neither of the 3 haf prominent settings to make it as a sidebar. dig in a bit and u can surely make it a sidebar. i'll try to look into it.

regarding kiba dock, i've stopped using it. so i can't comment on it.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 11, 2007)

@ infra red dude

ok thx for the reply. do tell me when u hav something


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2007)

Here you go Sidebar *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sidebar+Screenlet+(Vista'ish+look)?content=63172


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

^^^ thanks for the link, shashwat 

btw, i was going thru these posts. i'm sorry i've forgottn to mention that kiba dock and avant window manager will work only if a composite mananger (like compiz, beryl, compiz-fusion) is install. tho who don't haf it can use simdock or wbar.

also this is the customisability of linux. after all the customisations this is how my desktop looks now:

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/4816/screenshotum1.th.jpg

.....click, click, click,click (system>prefs>theme>human theme) and now my desktop looks like this:

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/452/screenshot1bc6.th.png

no system files to replace or hack, no meddling around anything, no uninstall issues, no worries  i'm back to the default look!  this is the only reason why i'm not installing the mac menubar hack. cos that requires me to replace some gtk libs. wid this kinda customisation whenever i want i can give a mac osx, vista, beos or any other look. u name and i haf it. when i'm bored i click 4 times and there's my ubuntu back 

ps: i found out that i'm not able to get the top gnome bar to be completely translucent coz of the theme. this setting (the ubuntu menu and tray not being transperent/lucent) has been put into the gtk theme settings file. i'm trying to compare the gtkrc to other themes. lets see if i can trace it. any help wud be appreciated 

****************************************************************
this is what i'm trying to do.

i presently haf this in the leopard theme:
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/8391/halftransparented7.png

i messed around wid panel.rc, edited whatever i could and got this:
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/4478/threequartertransparentqa9.png

but i wanna make my panel like this so that it integrates well wid this theme (this is from a different theme):
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/5691/fulltransparentix1.png

i know its there somewhere in gtkrc or panel.rc. help wud be appreciated


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 11, 2007)

> tho who don't haf it can use simdock or wbar.



Plz spread some light over it


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

A small how to on Simdock   There are 2 ways by which you can install it. Simdock is a dock for those who are on low system specs and wanna run dock without berly / compiz.

 Download : - SourceForge.net: SimDock
 unzip the zip file and copy the folder in */home/<user name>*
 Then open terminal and type this *cd /home/<user name>/simdock*
 Then type* ./configure* [ Note: You must have G++ with extras installed else compiling wil stop ]
Then type *make*. 
 Then after the step finishes type *sudo make install*.
Note : You can get this error 

```
checking for wx-config... no
configure: error:
                wxWidgets must be installed on your system.

                Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
                where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned by
                'wx-config --libs' or 'wx-config --static --libs' command)
                is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or equivalent variable and
                wxWidgets version is 2.8.0 or above.
```

To get out of this error type this 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev
```

Now thats a complicated 1  So if you are not into Compiling and all get the .deb file from here  Application Information
Click on 32 /64 bit depending on your OS  Double Click and Install ..

Now the dock gets installed no need to on Berly for that  If you need berly dock read 2nd page of the guide 

Here what my desktop looks after this install 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/3874_8cprp/Screenshot.png​Now thats @ 256 Mb and onboard GPu.. Guess at more what Linux can do hyeah:

Special thanks to Open Source guys out here


----------



## praka123 (Aug 12, 2007)

@shashwath:dont u have simdock.deb available


----------



## cynosure (Aug 12, 2007)

^This is what I thought, if simdock is famous then there should be a .deb package.

@Shashwath: Man you now have two methods to install. Source + Debian installtion package.

Found it at www.getdeb.net. Exact location -> *www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=1217&fpos=0


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^ folks, look above, post #45. i've already posted the simdock deb in my prev. posts. why did u ppl break ur heads compiling and then searching for debs?? 

@shashwat
sorry bro, was busy since 2 days so i cudn't post much abt simdock.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 13, 2007)

^^ oops .. our bad  ohh my bad  thanks dude  btw how is my current desktop  Saw the upper full transparent panel


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet! I liked it!


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 13, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ folks, look above, post #45. i've already posted the simdock deb in my prev. posts. why did u ppl break ur heads compiling and then searching for debs??
> 
> @shashwat
> sorry bro, was busy since 2 days so i cudn't post much abt simdock.


Hey same no icon problem is appearing with Wbar  what to do ?


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 13, 2007)

As per this thread I install SIMDOCK in my Ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn system. But when I click* Application>accessories>simdock*. A icon of firefox appears in the bottom panel. All other desktop remain same. What shall I have to do to look like the desktop as posted by Shashwat Pant.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

that desktop's coool shashwat!  wbar is not very customisable. i'd say wait for a better version. i guess simdock is quite decent a dock.

@skghosh
did simdock install properly. now instead of launching it from the menu, goto a terminal window and type simdock. now observe what error msgs you see and let us know abt it.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> that desktop's coool shashwat!  wbar is not very customisable. i'd say wait for a better version. i guess simdock is quite decent a dock.
> 
> @skghosh
> did simdock install properly. now instead of launching it from the menu, goto a terminal window and type simdock. now observe what error msgs you see and let us know abt it.


 As far as I know the installation is correct. the output of "simdock" command in terminal is here
*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1023956_snapshot6.png


----------



## Ratnadeep (Aug 14, 2007)

nice
good
i am a new linux user and looking for simple like this to get start
thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

oh ok. i tho no icons are displayed. thats correct. firefox is the only launcher thats configured. haf a look at .Simdock/lanchers.xml. that is the only entry. you need to add more launchers to the dock.

edit: now that i'm pretty much satisfied wid the leopard look of my desktop. i'm posting the resources here so that all of you can apply it to ur desktop for satisfied osx leopard look 

1) this is my edited gtk theme for leopard. you may try it out for the leopard look. it has full top gnome panel transparency if set. configure the buttons to be on left side as posted earlier for that closer mac os look. jus extract this file in ~/.themes or install via system>prefs>themes

*rapidshare.com/files/48874359/leopard.tar.gz.html

2) this is the edited complementing leopard theme for emerald theme manager (beryl/compiz). u need to put it in ~/.emerald/themes or install via system>prefs>emerald theme manager. also if u are using the leopard theme then you needn't configure metacity from gconf-editor to haf buttons on the left side. the emerald theme manager does it at jus the click of a button.

*rapidshare.com/files/48875983/Leopard_OSX.tar.gz.html

3) the OsX_Mod icon set. More carefully modded to haf the mac icons for taskbar volume control, menu icons and more such stuff. extract it to ~/.icons or install via system>prefs>themes>icons. this is a big file ~8mb! if you don't like it then i haf the original OsX_Mod icons in the backup folder in the respective places in this icon set.

*rapidshare.com/files/48886737/OsX_MoD_ANi.tar.gz.html

4) mac splash screen. for easily changing the splash screen, install the gtweakui-sessions package. here is the splash png i use:

*rapidshare.com/files/48884020/mac-splash.png.html

5) this is the jaguar cursor theme. extract to ~/.icons or install from system>prefs>theme>icons

*rapidshare.com/files/48884060/jaguarx_cursors.tar.gz.html

6) this plugin is for pidgin to show status icon in avant-window navigator dock. extract the .so file to ~/.purple/plugins

*rapidshare.com/files/48886822/pidgin_awn.so.html

7) this is for laptop users. this replaces the ac charging icons. extract all the png directly to usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps, usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22apps and usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps. replace the icons there AFTER TAKING A BACKUP OF THE ORIGINAL ONES.

edit: see post no. 68 for the archive file to be downloaded.

8 ) if you use firefox then use this sking to make it look like safari:

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1830

so after all these mods and following this thread for other resources ur leopard desktop should now look like this. do haf a closer look and lemme kno if something needs to be worked on more. plz contribute from ur side too to make it better 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=572135&postcount=326


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> oh ok. i tho no icons are displayed. thats correct. firefox is the only launcher thats configured. haf a look at .Simdock/lanchers.xml. that is the only entry. you need to add more launchers to the dock.
> 
> edit: this is my edited gtk theme for leopard. you may try it out for the leopard look. configure the buttons to be on left side as posted earlier for that closer mac os look.
> 
> ...


I cannt download your above file. Whenevr I try to download err msg comes out such as 


> Access-code wrong. Only free-users have to enter an access-code to prevent abuse.
> Premium-users don't have to enter anything! Get your own Premium-account now. Instant download-access!
> Click here to try again.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

downloads fine here. u need to click on the 'free' button then scroll down and enter the code that is displayed and then u may download it.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 7) this is for laptop users. this replaces the ac charging icons. extract all the png directly to usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps, usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22apps and usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps. replace the icons there AFTER TAKING A BACKUP OF THE ORIGINAL ONES.
> 
> i'm in the process of extracting the whole set of battery icons. will post it when done.


all the battery icons haf been done  (courtsy gimp  )  here they are. instead of using the ones posted in the above post. do the same wid the file posted here (extract to the specified location) it will replace all the battery icons for laptop users  (be sure to take a backup of those files!!!!)

*rapidshare.com/files/48910418/battery.tar.gz.html


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2007)

Why don't you put this up at some place better like sf.net or maybe google code. Or if you have enough space on your own website, you could put up something versioning system and how-to's. Thus, this can be put forth to more people.
Or maybe it can be put on my site if you'd have no problems. But, I only have about 200MB for it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Or maybe it can be put on my site if you'd have no problems. But, I only have about 200MB for it.


my pleasure  so when are u putting it up on ur site mehul?  200mb?!!! whoa the whole thing will take up not more than 15mb!!!  i think i'll put it on my blog too (gotta infuse some life to it now.. i think its already dead!!  )


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2007)

I will prolly do it tomorrow. Maybe you can make a whole theme or something of it, along with a full customisation guide?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i'll do it. but i need some time, mehul. stuck wid loads of work here


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 14, 2007)

^^ Hey I install the .deb of Wbar but icon not appearing  Help plz  and thanx for gconf really promising tool


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah i'll do it. but i need some time, mehul. stuck wid loads of work here


Take your time, no problems. I am thinking of putting up trac for the purpose. It will give us a version management system, a wiki and a bug tracker, where anyone can contribute and report  bugs and feature suggestions.
Not sure if that will be an overkill though.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

@shashwat, what icon is not appearing? wbar doesn't create any icons in the menu. you gotta run it manually. but i think its not worth using when u already haf simdock.

@mehul
cool man! we can do it  but my only worry is whether it'll be ok wid the original creators of the theme. i din see any mention of gpl. but i've edited most of the things to my wish and made it as close as leopard. if all thats ok then it'd be a great idea to put up trac 

edit: better system tray volume icons. replace these icons in the theme downloaded from above in ~/.icons/OsX_MoD_ANi/scalable/stock

*rapidshare.com/files/48936484/volume.tar.gz.html

ps: mehul the trac idea is very good. i think it'll be nice. there is some improvement periodically. so we can increment the version numbers. i'm for it 

********************************************************************************

this is the exaile avant window manager song notification plugin. extract the .py and .pyc files to ~/.exaile/plugins

*rapidshare.com/files/48939765/exaile-awn.tar.gz.html


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have the names of the themes and icons used by you? We can contact their devs and clarify it, if nothing can be found on the site.
I am not sure if I will be able to put up trac on my site, it seems to require such things, I am doubtful of. We also have access to another domain on Ashish's server, I will see if it can be put up there, if not on my site.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah i've mailed the creators of the themes. lets hope for a positive reply. the cursor theme hasn't been modded so thats not a problem. the question is raised only for the icon and the gtk theme. i found a similar gpl'd emerald theme. so we can use that 

edit: there's an update available for awn. if u've installed awn svn in the way mentioned in this thread then jus goto synaptic package manager. search for "avant" and find the entry "avant-window-navigator-bzr" just check this for install. it'll automatically remove the svn version and install the bzr version. there haf been some bugfixes. also the leopard like 3d look has been made a menu option. so u haf a choice between the 3d look and the flat look. so no more gconf editing! plz jus like mac os leopard dock, the stack option has been added. its very useful, at least for me 

here's a screen shot of the stack applet: *img111.imageshack.us/img111/9834/stackzu2.png

***************************************************************
download pidgin osx theme: *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin_osX?content=58752


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks infra ur avant tuto was useful. 
here's ma Ubuntu with simple & little stuff added to desktop.

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1032782_Screensh.jpg
for more of my Desktop shots, visit
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=578346&postcount=351


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2007)

^^^ thats a neat desky, vish. as suggested in the other thread change the awn trash icon.

the stack applet has proved very useful for me. i can group things and access them at the click of a button. do try it.

also, i got hold of evolution awn plugin. will test it and post back


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

ah... while readin ur tuto, i was wondering why is this guy telling separately to change recycle icon, then thought may b some prob with ur comp.... while installing themes i dint recognise the recycle icon on avant . now understood everything.  
thx for the tips.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 17, 2007)

Just got this thread from a post on ILUG-D *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200892
See if it covers anything new.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, i've bee thru all the threads at ubuntuforums regarding osx. but in almost everything i found some or the other thing lacking. so i set out to mod things to suit my way. the only thing that i hafnt mentioned here is the macmenu menubar hack. which i probably wudn't. but if things go well and the pack is released i'm thinking of adding it as an option. lets see. i'm still going thru the trac and svn things... gotta read and understand somethings.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> the stack applet has proved very useful for me. i can group things and access them at the click of a button. do try it.



how to use it, i'm finding difficulty  in its usage.
is it similar to Window Grouping for same programs. ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ jus create links and put them in a folder and add that folder to the stack applet.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2007)

addition: this is the black bitten apple logo. download and put it in ~/.icons/<icon theme>/scalable/apps/48


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2007)

^^^ btw, the name aint preserved. so rename the above as distributor-logo.png and put it in the folder mentioned above.

some more resources: 

1) mac os theme for thunderbird
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/1713

2) mac os fonts
*www.osx-e.com/downloads/misc/macfonts.html

3) mac os tiger alert sounds
*www.osx-e.com/downloads/misc/tiger_alert_sound.html

if anyone has fly a kite os, then can the wav files be extracted and posted here so that we may haf the full mac os sound pack?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 20, 2007)

mehul has setup a test trac system. anyone interested in working/testing on this mac os leopord project. i guess it'll make the lives of mac os users a lot simpler as the ui for them is very familiar.

if anyone's interested in contributing do drop by my blog.


************************************************************************************
update: i jus edited 2 icons: black search and logout icons wid transperant background on the top panel. added: a different icon for computer. download these two and replace in the OsX_Mod_ANi theme.

*rapidshare.com/files/50101717/apps.tar.gz.html
extract and replace the icons in ~/.icons/OsX_Mod_ANi/scalable/apps

*rapidshare.com/files/50101727/stock.tar.gz.html
extract and replace the icons in ~/.icons/OsX_Mod_ANi/scalable/stock

*rapidshare.com/files/50102026/gnome-fs-client.png.tar.gz.html
extract and replace the icons in ~/.icons/OsX_Mod_ANi/scalable/places

note: backup first, in case u don't like the new icons.

***************************************************************
liked this apple wallpaper. plain and simple. matches the leopard theme. download:
 *img410.imageshack.us/img410/8206/thinkdifferentplaintn9.th.png


----------



## vish786 (Aug 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> .... setup a test trac system.....working/testing .....



btw,what is test trac system ?


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 20, 2007)

Another How To : Avant Windows Manager the best and the most stable Dock for Linux well I had to say but its more user friendly and better than Kiba.. Though Kiba Akamaru is gr8 but Avant maintains the simplicity and stands at the top 

*Note : *This how to is only for Ubuntu Users :hap2: 

Open Terminal and write this 

```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```
Add these lines to the bottom:

```
deb *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ feisty avant-window-navigator
deb-src *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ feisty avant-window-navigator
```
Then do this in a terminal:

```
wget *download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/8434D43A.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```
Now to install the stable AWN version do

*NOTICE:* No stable AWN at this time. It will be added at the next release

Or for AWN BZR do 


```
sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr
```
The Affinity in this repo requires Tracker to work properly:

```
sudo apt-get install tracker
```
Or for Affinity SVN do

```
sudo apt-get install affinity-svn
```
That's done  AVN is the best and here my desktop with it  Note Berly/CF is needed to run it perfectly .. I am on Compiz Fusion atm 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/4113_naalk/Screenshot.png​


----------



## vish786 (Aug 20, 2007)

@shashwat pant,
good guide.
can u share the city wallpaper.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

^ Here you go and more awesome wallies on the same ) *interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1341

A small how to on Adding screenlets and having Sidebar on Ubuntu  

1'st install Screenlets as mentioned in the guide then after it get installed  Download few screenlets from Gnome-Look

Now since You need to move those screenlets in Folder . 1'st Unzip the zipped pack .. then Extract the folder to Desktop  

After that copy the folder to /home/<user name> ... Then Open Terminal and type the following 


```
sudo mv <folder name> /usr/local/share/screenlets
```

After the folder gets copied to the original folder .. You need to Open Screenlets manager . From *Main Menu->Accessories-> Screenlets* Double click on Control Screenlet Here in Scrrenshot you can see its icon 

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/594/Screenlets.png​
Now A small icon will be there at your desktop its main Screenlet Launching Icon . .Right click and add Screenlets  

To Download few recommended here you go 

*Sidebar* : Click Here
CPU Meter : Vistaish Looks
Disk Usage : Click Here

*Note:* Few screenlets comes pre-installed like Calender,Weather and few more. For Screenlets you need to have Beryl runing 

Here are my Desktop with Sidebar  

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/4060_9a4fr/Screenshot.png​
Hope it helps  Plz do post your Screenshots after applying this guide :hap2:


----------



## praka123 (Aug 21, 2007)

nice!customization freaks   hmm dont u afraid of Jobs sue u?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

@vish

trac is a project management system. we are planning to work on the mac os project, to make it all into one package... compile all the customisation resources, include choices in installation etc. i'll be testing if cvs is working today. lets see. anyone interested in contributin?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> anyone interested in contributin?



What kind of?


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> nice!customization freaks   hmm dont u afraid of Jobs sue u?


 Hehe .. No Jobs I respect Jobs more  than Billlu  So never mind of sueing


----------



## vish786 (Aug 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @vish
> 
> trac is a project management system. we are planning to work on the mac os project, to make it all into one package... compile all the customisation resources, include choices in installation etc. i'll be testing if cvs is working today. lets see. anyone interested in contributin?


okey i'm in but i dont know what exactly to do.  <soory>
guide me & and will follow whatever u say to do.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

sure, those "self proclaimed n00bs" can help in testing  we jus wanna make an installer so that the whole thing is available as a package. will start the vista/xp project soon  others can help in getting info about resources, mac aur windows ui ka chappa chappa chaanna hoga aur minute se minute details pata karna hoga so that the emulation is near perfect. one of the aims of this project will be to help n00bs make transistion to linux.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Wireless Dude  If my guide help you in any way use it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

hey shashwat, why don't you do documentation?  you are a pro at that!!


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 21, 2007)

What kinda ?  Btw am really busy buddy with studies  Just surf in evening ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 21, 2007)

like the guide you've written  yeah pal.. me too busy these dayz.. and mehul's sick...


----------



## vish786 (Aug 21, 2007)

who isnt a busy man, everyone has some or other work to do ones u get responsibilities.

Small Guide for compiz fusion installation,


----------



## vish786 (Aug 25, 2007)

@infra, @menulved
what abt trac system. ? u guys r not doin it. ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah mehul has setup an authentication system. i hafnt been able to test it out. held up wid my gre classes 

the trac tho setup now is on one of the vjti servers. we are planning to scrap that project and host the whole package on sourceforge.net.... anyways lets see...

hey folks, i'm back again  this time i bring you modded leopard gtk theme (carefully edited to match the emerald theme), leopard matching itunes skin for xmms and compatible software (bmp etc.) and a leopard theme matching firefox skin. here they are:

1) leopard gtk theme:
*rapidshare.com/files/51548354/Leopard-GTK_ANi.tar.gz.html

2) itunes skin for xmms and compatible players:
*rapidshare.com/files/51548331/iTunes_Leopard.tar.gz.html

3) firefox theme:
*rapidshare.com/files/51548985/Firefox-Leopard.jar.html

*************************************************************************************

hey folks, for the moment the trac system has been scraped and i've submitted the project at SF.net for their review. lets hope we get a go and this project will be listed at SF.net 

*******************************************************************

still waiting for its approval from sourceforge.net. guess it may take upto 2 dayz or so. the pack is ready. it weighs a hefty 38MiB (with the gnome macmenu hack included, that alone is 20mb!).


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 28, 2007)

What really it is ? Plz throw some light on it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

its just a compilation of the whole package (it includes almost everything to turn a linux box into a mac box). i submitted a request at sourceforge.net for hosting it. after first stage of scrutinizing they've tagged the project as APT. a status indicating that a project is an 'APT' means that the project request has been flagged as an Abandoned Project Takeover. these take 2 to 3 weeks to be fully processed. so i guess i gotta wait till that time.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 29, 2007)

@infra, cool man
the package what u have prepared will work on for a restricted version of ubuntu distro(i assume u made the package on ubuntu).
hope this package should click to many users.

Hurray!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah, and everything that i've created/modded is GPL'd so no probs there too  plus, it will work on any system wid GTK out there... linux, unix, unix like.. whatever uses gtk.

lets hope the request is considered asap and we can host the transformation pack there. the best thing about this is that wid jus a few clicks you can return back to normal ubuntu theme


----------



## vish786 (Aug 29, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> the best thing about this is that wid jus a few clicks you can return back to normal ubuntu theme


oh... then people will definitely be tempted to use this *" Mac Transformation Pack "*. Name Given to it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

hurray!!  project has been approved!!

*sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/

need to get workin on it now!  

btw, the name of the project is not mac transformation pack; its Mac4Lin


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats bro  how to d/ it ? :s


----------



## mehulved (Aug 29, 2007)

I believe I can take up creating debian and ubuntu packages for the same.
Someone up for rpm packaging?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm still not given DNS.. till its done i can't upload the files. i've placed the project still in the planning stage. i haf the files ready. i need to document the stuff.

of corz we need more ppl for alpha testing. mehul said he'll take care of debian and related. RPM anyone? we can also consider gentoo ppl. i think rocket will surely help 

******************************************************************

am in the process of uploading the alpha version now. its a bare release. jus for testing purposes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 29, 2007)

Screenshots plz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Screenshots plz


 *sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=204373

lets not deviate the thread. continue any and every discussion abt the mac4lin project in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66799


----------



## vish786 (Aug 29, 2007)

@infra_red, i'm ready to make rpm package.
once i complete it, i will go for making an gentoo pack too.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

offtopic: thanks vish  i'm uploading the pack now. we need to test it fully before packaging. vish further discussions in thread mentioned above, plz


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 29, 2007)

TO IFR Dude Here are few addon you may neeed // The GTK theme I gave you for full tarnsparency collides with Compiz Fusion and Give blank Prefrence screen so get this is you pack 

GTK : - *www.filefactory.com/file/efde58
Icon : -  *www.filefactory.com/file/0a13c5
Wallpaper : - *gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39092
GDM theme : - *gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33520

Splash Screen Manager


```
sudo aptitude install gnome-splashscreen-manager
```
The theme I used ; - *www.winamp.com/skins/details.php?id=28198

All thses you will end here 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/4525_m1i4q/Screenshot.png​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you for the input shashwat  keep the comments and inputs flowing. i've included a separate gtk theme which is compatible wid the composite manager. all resources haf been edited to match the leopard look as much as possible. i'm in the process of uploading files. i think it'll get over in a few mins. keep checking the other thread. also, once uploaded plz download, test and give ur valuable feedback


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 29, 2007)

Sure buddy. I would have contributed . But since I did not know how to make .deb,.rpm files I am feeling helpless


----------



## mehulved (Aug 29, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @infra_red, i'm ready to make rpm package.
> once i complete it


RPM for?  fedora? suse?  mandriva? There can be subtle differences between them.


			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> i will go for making an gentoo pack too.


Not to be pessimistic, but are you familiar with ebuilds and portage? It won't be so easy to create one without good knowledge of gentoo's package management system. That's the reason why I have kept off, I am not sure if I will be able to handle it. 
If you believe you can do it sure go ahead


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Sure buddy. I would have contributed . But since I did not know how to make .deb,.rpm files I am feeling helpless



hey even i'm not an expert at creating .deb/.rpm or whatever. all are learners here  you can contribute by testing it


----------



## vish786 (Aug 29, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> RPM for?  fedora? suse?  mandriva? There can be subtle differences between them.


 for mandriva.


			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Not to be pessimistic, but are you familiar with ebuilds and portage? It won't be so easy to create one without good knowledge of gentoo's package management system. That's the reason why I have kept off, I am not sure if I will be able to handle it.
> If you believe you can do it sure go ahead


that is y i said i'll first go for rpm, if i complete it only then will go for gentoo.

@infra,
if ur doing any changes in the uploading package,  with reference to this stuf, do inform. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=588996&postcount=120


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

check the other thread. i've uploaded the files. hey don't get to packaging and stuff now. first test it on each system. i know we'll hafta mod quite a lot things for different distros. we'll do tat step by step. and only after ensuring that everything works perfectly we'll jump in to packaging for different distros. 

i'm not using anything for the ones indicated above coz they all do not match leopard. we can use them for another project: mac os tiger. but not for this one.


----------



## avikchaks (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Dark Star
I followed your guide and installed gDesklets but when i open it it starts a terminal .How do I add Desklets to it . Iv gone to Preference > Sessions and made it to start when Gutsy starts up.


----------

